# Local Mango MTL and Nic Salt Supplier



## Mari (12/8/19)

Good day all,

We are currently looking suppliers that have a few Mango flavours in MTL and Nic salts but has to be in South Africa where we can ship it in a day or 2.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartinDC (14/8/19)

Dear @Mari,

The Reaver's VapE-Liquids premium ranges of Nicotine Salt flavours are supplied in 30ml volumes and authentic Chubby Gorilla packaging, "mango" blended variants available in the Reaver's VapE-Liquids Premium Nicotine Salt ranges are supplied in 12mg, 24mg, and 48mg Nicotine Salts strengths respectively, supplied in a 50/50 VG/PG blend and is suitable and recommended for use at 20Watts max in all premium Mouth To Lung (MTL) and or Pod Devices, these are noted below for your convenience:


*

*
*"SO'Peachy"* *- A Refreshingly smooth blend of “Peach with Mango and subtle hint of a complementary kiwi fruit” *

*



"Mango Surpr!z" - A smooth blend of “various Mangoes that give a natural refreshing fruity Mango flavour”*

Also please visit our website and online store at:
https://reaversvape-liquids.co.za/

Please PM me for further details
Kind regards
@MartinDC
for and on behalf of the
Reaver's VapE-Liquids Team

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

